# Looking for Work Akron,Canton,Kent Area Ohio



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking for work.

I have a 3/4 ton chevy with a 8.2 Boss V. I got my plow mounted last week as i got a different truck and could not commit before now. I am ready to go. If anyone is looking in the Akron/Canton/Kent Area i am available. I am willing to travel if the pay is good and route is long enough. I am available 24 hours a day.

I do fill in for a friend who owns a plow business. but i am looking for steady work.

I sell realestate and sales are slow and i am very flexible.

My contact info

Joseph Pekar

[email protected]
330-699-5731 ext 100
216-456-2227 ext 100


----------



## 972500 (Sep 24, 2006)

hey where u at in uniontown, im in northcanton. i could throw a stone and hit the hoover building. let me know i may have a route my uncle doesnt want to cover down this way. let me know if ur interested.
Mark


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

if you still do not have work ...we can run you

regular route ....reg pay

doug obryan

330-352-5433


----------



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

Still looking for a regular route. I am right on 619 and 91 (cleveland/canton rd) i can hit the bp or firestation with a stones throw.


----------

